# Well ive been censored.....



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone will get why haha

[ This is purely a joke, as im home alone and bored lol ]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like to think of it more as 'saved'


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> I like to think of it more as 'saved'


Sometimes one needs to shut ones mouth, to prevent one from getting into trouble =D


----------

